# Litter Training.



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

My old group of mice were wonderfully clean. I got them a corner litter tray and for the most part used that. Keeping urine in one or two spots helped keep the smell down. Now these new mice I have will pee everywhere, and I mean mostly on the wheels. I've seen them go onto a wheel, pee and then leave it. Their wheels are caked in poop too and I have to give them a scrub every single day. I'm not used to that as my old mice never did this. Any hints on how to stop mice from using their wheels just to potty in, please? D: They tread it everywhere.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

What kind of wheel do you have? If it's solid, I'd recommend a mesh wheel so the urine and droppings can fall through. For hamsters, these wheels aren't ideal since they'll run on them constantly, but mice have other means of entertaining themselves. I've never had a mouse get bumblefoot or any other injury from a wheel of this type. As for stopping them to potty on it altogether, getting a second wheel might help if it's a dominance issue between them so they won't mark it as much. My mice always pee and poo on their wheels regardless though; it might just be one of those things you have to deal with.


----------

